# Proposition 13



## Riceman (May 8, 2010)

I'm a recent college grad, I have no idea where the stimulus money is going, cause there is no jobs. I just want to remind folks to vote for prop 13 on June 8th. Prop 13 states

"Provides that construction to seismically retrofit buildings will not trigger reassessment of property tax value. Set statewide standard for seismic retrofit improvements that qualify. " ie. unreinforced masonry structures.

hopefully there will be more seismic retrofit projects.


----------



## EnvEngineer (May 14, 2010)

As a recient grad you really need to know where the stimulus money is going, it is really the only source of job growth in california right now. There are alot of projects and the best bet is to contact the companies that have won the project, here is a link to start.

http://www.recovery.ca.gov/

That being said not every $$ creats a new job since they already had employees but there are some jobs being created.


----------

